# Doodle Game



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's the idea. I post a nonsensical doodle, like so:









and then the next person:

turns the doodle into something comprehensible, in their art program of choice, and reuploads it. 
 posts the next nonsensical doodle.

Yeah?


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't want to know what that tells about my subconscious...

Here is my doodleoo


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

chimeric said:


> Here's the idea. I post a nonsensical doodle, like so:
> 
> View attachment 30025
> 
> ...


Mickey Mouse! 

I don't doodle. sorry.

I think I ruined the game.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## paradanmellow (Jul 18, 2010)

awesome game! i hope it gets popular XD

and Merry Christmas to yáll!








new doodle:


----------



## DavidPopulus (Nov 25, 2011)

paradanmellow said:


> awesome game! i hope it gets popular XD
> 
> and Merry Christmas to yáll!
> View attachment 30399
> ...











please don't eat wire, unless it is advised by your doctor.









hello Mellows, its DP hehe


----------



## paradanmellow (Jul 18, 2010)

DavidPopulus said:


> View attachment 30425
> 
> 
> please don't eat wire, unless it is advised by your doctor.
> ...


allo MD, see your game idea wasn't only yours after all XD
isn't it funny that i was hoping the game would get popular then a Populus joins in?

I like how he struggles there, you can see it in the eyes


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Trackpad drawing for the win.


----------



## paradanmellow (Jul 18, 2010)

chimeric said:


> Trackpad drawing for the win.
> 
> View attachment 30471
> View attachment 30472


lol i thought that was a sinking ship but it's a wisp visiting the sea XD

here the emoted elephant:








and new doodle:


----------



## Kaquin (Jan 29, 2012)

Too lazy to plug in tablet.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## jadedtortoise (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## jadedtortoise (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

.............


----------



## Smiling Aria (Dec 11, 2011)

Birds of a feather?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

.............


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## jadedtortoise (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

@jadedtortoise Noooo your doodle disappeared!


----------



## hellucid (Nov 10, 2011)

lol this thread is hilarious


----------



## jadedtortoise (Mar 17, 2010)

ahh, my one picture did disappear!! here it is










Also,


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------

